# More pics of Grace's pups.......



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, been taking pics of the pups over the past couple days (of course...lol). And have some of before her whelping. So, thought I'd share a few.

Grace washing one of her pups after born...










First three pups born...









Grace wrapped around a pups, her ear is over it and a "black" pup is next to the white one, as she waits for the next to be born...









After all pups born, whelping pool removed and Grace settled into her whelping box my husband sweetly made for me with pig rails, with all her pups. Sigh, the long two days of vigil and lack of sleep is over and all are settled!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

The first blue/silver born. A girl. 

Sorry about this pic being a bit blurred, hard to get a quick pic of a moving pup....lol. 









Same pup









Same pup again, this shows the white hairs between the pads of the paw. All three have the white hairs so we know they are blue or silver.










This is Song, the first born, a white girl, showing her adorable little foot with all the dark points already starting on it.









Sooooo comfy...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Pictures of the pups taken Sunday night and Monday morning & night.

All comfy and content. Grace is a superb mom! Careful and watchful without being anal about it.










Happy pups...










Grace looking happy with her new job....lol.









Three pups drinking in after the milk let down. For those who have not seen this, the pups will suck while pushing and pulling on the teat till the milk gets let down to be drank. When this happens, they all brace their feet against mom, pull out on the teat and gulp... and you can hear them gulping it down..lol










Puppy itty bitty feet against mom's big feet, I thought this was too cute to pass up.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I will now have the SWEETEST DREAMS, _thank you!!_ I'm so glad Grace and her puppies are doing so well. It's clear to see those sleepless nights you and your sister had were well worth it. And talk about having an unforgettable birthday! Next litter will have to be on Christmas Day to top it! Keep those photos coming (I have every faith you will).


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Random pics. You can see in some of them where the pads and noses are filling in black in only one day. I am thrilled to see how well and fast they are filling in!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Last ones for right now.  Thanks for looking! Will have a bunch more by end of week.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh how very good of you to serve me some "puppy pie" right before bed!! They are just darling!!!! I want the one with the brown string, and the one with the yellow string, and the one with the pink string, and the red string.....


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

These puppies are _beautiful_! Wow! I was so excited when I read that they were born Easter morning.  They are as wonderful as I think we all knew they would be. I love the gorgeous dark pigmentation on the white pups and can't wait to see how the blue/silver ones turn out! I am so thrilled to be able to watch these doggies grow up in your care.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

They are so beautiful! Thank you so much for the pictures.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Whites!

Love these pics. Thanks for the fix. :act-up:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've been dying to see more pics but knew you were totally exhausted. I won't ever tire of seeing and hearing about the whole process. How did you know there were no more pups after the 8 that were born? Grace just settle down? I forget whether you had x-rays or ultrasound to check and see if she was pregnant.

Love those sweet little puckered up mouths! And little paws with baby nails. The pigment is looking very black! Grace is such a great mother--so pretty sitting there and smiling for you. She knew she did good!

Whenever you get the urge to post pics and accounts, rest assured you will have an audience! And it would be fun to hear some of those puppy sounds (hint, hint!) OK, I'll try to be patient.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to say how precious those puppy piles are! And the paw-to-paw is wonderful!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've been dying to see more pics but knew you were totally exhausted. I won't ever tire of seeing and hearing about the whole process. How did you know there were no more pups after the 8 that were born? Grace just settle down? I forget whether you had x-rays or ultrasound to check and see if she was pregnant.
> 
> Love those sweet little puckered up mouths! And little paws with baby nails. The pigment is looking very black! Grace is such a great mother--so pretty sitting there and smiling for you. She knew she did good!
> 
> Whenever you get the urge to post pics and accounts, rest assured you will have an audience! And it would be fun to hear some of those puppy sounds (hint, hint!) OK, I'll try to be patient.



_We decided that it was not worth the risk of the x-rays so cancelled the appointment. We did have the ultrasound done early in the pregnancy, and that is when the vet told us that they were piled in there and to expect between 6-8 pups. So, we had something to measure by.

After puppy 8, we thought it was possible that she might have one or two still in there somewhere so we waited for a couple of hours to see if she would have any more contractions. She did look like she had a couple after the last one was born, but then she wrapped herself around her brood and rested. 

We figured she was probably done at that point, but we did keep an eye on her for sometime later just in case. Dianne has known a pup to show up hours later as it was so far up in the track that it had to journey down from the chest cavity to find its way out into the world.

We are doing the Bio Sensor Program with each puppy and will be photographing that later this week to post: Super Dogs

We will be sure to post more pics as time goes by so everyone can get their puppy fix and watch these little ones grow. Dianne is still recovering, but I know she does have some video and plans to post it at some point.

Thanks for your kind remarks and interest in our pups._


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I absolutely love the pictures of all those little paws...so adorable! I can't wait to see them once their eyes start to open.

Thank you!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... thanks all and I am glad I gave you all sweet dreams for the night! 



Chagall's mom said:


> Oh how very good of you to serve me some "puppy pie" right before bed!! They are just darling!!!! I want the one with the brown string, and the one with the yellow string, and the one with the pink string, and the red string.....


So, you'll have one of each, hey? Well, your are easy to please! LOL I know how hard it is to see all the pups and not want one. I am going to be SOOO hard pressed not to be tempted to keep one for myself! If they come out like I hope they do, I'm going to have to put blinders on when I take care of them so I won't hide one behind the couch when it is time for them to go to their new homes! :angel2:

Edit... meant to add, yes, I have a bunch of videos of the birthing and before the birthing and after. I took a couple this morning with little puppy squeak sounds...lol. Trying to get them to go up on photobucket, have to fix them to put up but having a heck of a time figuring out the new program I got to do it with. ARrrrghh


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks a million for letting all of us share in your excitement - the pics are incredible. The tiny puppy paws and noses are to die for...*sigh*


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

my favorite was the paw-to-paw picture - love it. there is nothing more precious than a litter of puppies and nothing better for litters that are planned and wanted. they will live a wonderful life. congrats to all !


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow!! I missed all the excitement - hopefully I can stay up-to-date now! So glad the pups are all fat and healthy and it appears that Grace is totally up to the task of keeping them that way! I just recently realized that I've only been coming on the forum lately to check for spammers and I've missed so many threads over the last week or so! 

Congratulations on the litter and I'm pretty sure I don't have to encourage you to post more pictures as they grow - I'll be watching! 

Barb


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

All of th pups look so chubby and healthy!! They are absolutely beautiful, you must be over the moon. Grace looks just angelic, such a proud, loving mama! Thank you so much for sharing these beautiful pictures with all of us!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Such beautiful pups...love seeing them nurse, love seeing them snuggle in a pile, love seeing Grace's proud smile...thank you so much for this learning experience.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Love the pictures, so precious.

Also, very interesting article about the Bio-Sensor program!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

You are all welcome for your "spoopup fix". You can be assured that you will get your fixes every two to three days, I'm sure! LOL


----------



## LouBuonomo (Apr 28, 2010)

How sweet !!

Nice Job !
Lou


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love these pics!! Thank you!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank You So much for posting these pictures! It is a wonderful miracle for Grace and of course, to you and your family!


----------

